# Fast Boot vs Ultra Fast



## Freerunner

I just built a new computer and noticed that in the BIOS choices I can change the boot from fast to ultra fast. Is there any downside to going to the fastest available?


----------



## johnb35

What does the manual say about it?  It should explain about each option a little in the manual.  As far as I know, it just skips certain hardware tests I think.


----------



## Freerunner

This is all it says. Right now my system takes about 20 seconds to boot, which seems slow for a brand new build. Does the order of priority have anything to do with taking time? 

"Fast Boot
Enables or disables Fast Boot to shorten the OS boot process. Ultra Fast provides the fastest bootup speed. (Default: Disabled)"


----------



## johnb35

Each motherboard is different and all depends on bios time I call it before windows starts to load.  Once the screen goes black windows should be at the desktop within a few seconds if its installed on an SSD.  If installed on a regular HDD then it could be up to 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Darren

Frequently the BIOS will take longer to load/POST than Windows loading on new builds. You can use Ultra Fast and it may or may not make a difference although I've noticed it's a lot harder to get into BIOS to make changes, usually you'll have to use a utility from within Windows to get to it, and those don't always work. What motherboard is it?


----------



## Agent Smith

Here's the rule of thumb. 

Use regular slow boot when you install an operating system or change hardware. You need to remember that though. 

Use ultra fast after everything is installed and working. There shouldn't be an issue with ultra fast. 

Are you using an SSD?


----------



## Cromewell

johnb35 said:


> As far as I know, it just skips certain hardware tests I think.


It usually disables things like boot from usb and network, and sometimes will not let you press a key to get into the bios - you either need the windows utility to boot to bios like Darren mentioned or to clear cmos.


Darren said:


> Frequently the BIOS will take longer to load/POST than Windows loading on new builds.


I think a big part is that RAM sizes are a lot bigger so testing it takes a lot longer


----------



## Darren

Cromewell said:


> It usually disables things like boot from usb and network, and sometimes will not let you press a key to get into the bios - you either need the windows utility to boot to bios like Darren mentioned or to clear cmos.
> I think a big part is that RAM sizes are a lot bigger so testing it takes a lot longer


This is a lot of it, I def have slower boot speeds when I have my RAM cranked up to 2933 (highest I can get) from something like 2133 that it defaults to after a CMOS flash. There's also and an AMD Advanced Boot training option on Ryzen platforms that affects boot speed slightly as well.


----------

